# Craigslist Personals



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

So I was bored last night laying in bed....Was looking at motorcycle ads. Decided to check out the personals sections and see what kind of women were looking for someone. About what I figured I suppose. Either the lonely heart romantics or ads for escort services. Then for whatever reason I decided to see what guys were posting for ads to get attention from women. What a mistake that was. Nothing but penis pics..... Sadly, being an average guy, seeing these "knee-bangers" didn't exactly make me feel all that manly (discussions of what actually will please a woman aside). Basically I'm thinking that if you don't keep your wife happy and she's shallow enough to go looking for sex she can basically window shop her way to whatever monster-c*ck fantasy she has and you can't do anything about it considering these guys I'm sure are not exactly checking for rings at the door.......


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Otter, stop that right now. STOP IT.

Craigslist personals are a microcosm of the worst of the worst. Basing your feelings on that is not good.

Yeah, if she wants to go out and get f*cked, she can. That 's really not what all this is about though, and why go out of your way to feel crappy?

You're from H-town, right? Well, you're hanging out on Telephone Rd when you deserve to be lunching on San Felipe.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes. And most guys on dating sites are also about 2 inches taller and weigh 50 pounds less than they do in REAL LIFE.

No reason to believe these guys aren't googling and downloading "knee banger(?)" pics from some other source.

Its the internet - don't trust everything you see or read!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Craigslist personals are a microcosm of the worst of the worst. Basing your feelings on that is not good.


Thank you. 

IMO, Craigslist ads like that are the bottom of the barrel as far as searching for sex. It is the absolute SCUM of the earth as far as online stuff goes.

Yuck.

Need a shower just thinking about it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

knee bangers made me laugh.

I have a good friend with a knee banger and he says he wishes it was average sized. most women are scared of it and want no part of tackeling the monster c*ck.

he also says a small % love it and they will come calling years after they were together just for a dose of big c*ck.

no head/anal ever.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I look at the ads for a laugh once in a while. Usually when I am in a "People of Walmart" mood.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

chillymorn said:


> knee bangers made me laugh.
> 
> I have a good friend with a knee banger and he says he wishes it was average sized. most women are scared of it and want no part of tackeling the monster c*ck.
> 
> ...


Can I borrow a picture of it for my Craigslist ad please?


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol....omg.....no way I was there looking for a date....just interesting seeing whats going on....lol... 
I was having a frank discussion with a friend the other day and she said her boyfriend thinks he is gods gift to women because he is hung but he has no idea how to use it and she is bored to death... Lol
Personally I fall in the average category...
And actually I don't live in houston but close enough to get there in an hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alwaysoverwhelmed (Apr 24, 2012)

DanF said:


> I look at the ads for a laugh once in a while. Usually when I am in a "People of Walmart" mood.


This is totally me too. It's a free source of entertainment when I feel bored and need a quick laugh.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't even have enough words to describe how much I hate CL personals. It makes cheating way too easy for idiot men who think with....not their brains.  

I always forget how much CL triggers my bad mood until it happens. 

Also, I agree with lamaga's post.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Craigslist is full of sickos.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess with my average size I could post up "I'm perfect for anal!" Lol



chillymorn said:


> knee bangers made me laugh.
> 
> I have a good friend with a knee banger and he says he wishes it was average sized. most women are scared of it and want no part of tackeling the monster c*ck.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

The thing about this thread is [craigslist is full of sickos,losers,people who show at low price stores,scum ECT] there are people who if they knew you are using this forum might say the same about you.

There are decent people everywhere and nut jobs every where and I am sure if you go on a pay dating site you can find some there also they just have money and can fake things better.If a person does not have the cash why should they not be able to look for somebody also and I am sure couples have met dated and gotten married through Craigslist ,If I was single I would use every way to meet somebody free or not free. 

I am sure there are women who are curious about a guy with a huge package just like guys are curious about women with huge breast, but after they have filled that curiosity and they person can only rely on what they have downstairs or up top its over very quickly they will go find somebody of any size that can be a total partner.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh God I've met some freaks off of CL. 
I met this one girl who seemed alright, a little thick but not bad looking. Anyways she was a mortician student and kept talking about how badly she wanted to cut up cadavers. Another girl I met on a punk and goth dating site... her friend turned out having multiple personalities one of which was that girl and a very scary man. Many of those girls are pretty messed up and show more red flags than an SS rally on Nazi Germany.

I did post on there right after my wife divorced me in secrecy; you know just looking for someone to date to take the sting out. I got a ton of replies though and I didn't need to use d!ck pics or even post pics at all. I posted a few ads but the most popular one was where I said straight up that I was looking to meet and take the girl to dinner but that's as far as I go - I wasn't into hooking up with strangers. I described myself as 6', Caucasian, Navy vet, divorced but didn't harbor any bad feelings, and muscular; and I told them a little how I love to cook, I'm into romantic massages and such, and hate receiving oral..... Something something something "You're no Victoria's Secret model but I bet you still look good in sweat pants" semicolon end parenthesis.

Within about an hour I had girls from 18-24 telling me how they had shower bondage setups and never had a guy willing to go down on them. Something about how skilled they were two years after prom and very lonely, not treated right, completely codependent. Damn, I wish I had a car.:smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

When I was single, I met two men off of Craigslist. They had very polite and witty ads-no dirty pictures or the like. We stopped dating for reasons unrelated to where we met. It IS possible to meet decent people from there, though I agree that it is a longshot.

They were both very poorly endowed and I'd be lying if I didn't admit that was part of the reason I dumped them. I can't handle less than four inches...I just can't.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

4 inches? You must have no problem then...I think the smallest I've ever seen (in person) was about 5...


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

unless you actually measured it there's no real way to tell. this kinds of hits my original point that these guys are out their showing off legitimate 9 inchers and making the average guys look bad. 

I better quit now, i feel myself about to go off on a rant...lol


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey, I know the feeling, I am really starting to believe that hung men and horny women only exist on dar intarweb...


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Otter, stop that right now. STOP IT.
> 
> Craigslist personals are a microcosm of the worst of the worst. Basing your feelings on that is not good.
> 
> ...


Yes. S.T.O.P new word I.T.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

So you can't tell if a penis is less than five inches if it is not measured? I don't agree with this. We all know how much an inch is, therefore we should be able to give a hypothesis on size. It is just common sense and very basic math.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> When I was single, I met two men off of Craigslist. They had very polite and witty ads-no dirty pictures or the like. We stopped dating for reasons unrelated to where we met. It IS possible to meet decent people from there, though I agree that it is a longshot.
> 
> They were both very poorly endowed and I'd be lying if I didn't admit that was part of the reason I dumped them. I can't handle less than four inches...I just can't.


Less than four inches? I didn't even think that POSSIBLE! My husband feels "inadequate" and he's average... I'm with ya tho... less than what my hubby has and I wouldn't be able to stick around. Glad I don't have to worry about that with my man!


----------

